# JSP Hosting



## zeromancer (22. Mai 2004)

Hi Leute!

Ich habe zwar hier (und bei Google) gesucht, aber nichts brauchbares mit den Schlagworten zum Thema Hosting, JSP, usw. gefunden.

Mich würde interessieren, ob jemand einen Anbieter von *kostenlosem* Webspace samt Tomcat-Unterstützung (JSPs) kennt. Kann ruhig auch mit Werbebannern sein, falls es ohne geht, umso besser.

Danke schon mal an alle!


----------



## Arne Buchwald (22. Mai 2004)

PHP-Space mag ja bei langem Suchen noch sein, aber JSP wird wohl zu 90% auf Business-Sites verwendet und nicht im privaten Umfeld anzutreffen sein ....


----------

